# TT Owners Club Group Membership



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As part of the ongoing work between the TTOC and the TT Forum we are about to fully moderate the users belonging to the TT Owners Club group. This was initially an open group and any forum user could join, this was then changed to administrator approval only meaning for the last couple of years only valid TTOC members have been added.

The problem was we still had a large number of users in the group who are no longer paid up members of the TTOC, or possibly never were in the first place, with no easy way to sort this out.

We now have a way forward and this process is outlined below.

1) Every forum user who is a current TTOC member will need to update their TTOC signature strip. On updating this, using the correct code which is in the link below, your TTOC membership account will have your TT Forum username logged against it. See the below link to update your signature strips:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

We will then allow one week before moving onto stage two for users to log on and update this information.

2) We will then remove all users from the TTOC group. This will mean every user with a blue username and TTOC avatar picture will have this removed to allow this process to take place.

3) All paid up and current TTOC members who have correctly added their signature strips will be placed back into the TTOC forum group.

4) The old signature strip pictures will be removed and will no longer be available.

From this point onwards we will check once a week for any new TTOC members who have added their signature strips and they will be added to the TTOC group.

The reason for this process is primarily to ensure the TTOC group is up to date with current TTOC members, with this being a member benefit to show your membership we obviously have a duty to keep this up to date. But it also saves us having 2000+ unique images on the TTOC server, one for every member, and also removes the need for new TTOC members having to ask to be added to the group. This process will now be almost automatic with a single weekly check by us.

However, this system is totally reliant on users adding in their TTOC signature strip which allows us to capture the forum username and log it against your TTOC membership. Without adding the strip you will not be added into the group.

If you have any questions about this process at all please contact me.

This message has also gone out via PM to the TTOC group.

Nick


----------

